# [SOLVED] What is Smartdrive?and other questions.



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok I don't know if this is the right place to put this, but here goes. 

I haven't started working on this computer yet, because I need to know a few things first.First of all it is a Compaq Prosignia, 150mhz processor,2 hard drives(don't know what size yet),and it a SCSI system.
#1 what is Smartdrive version 4.0?

Here is what it says when booted: 
Compaq sytem BIOS E15 (08/17/1998)
150 mhz
172-EISA configuration

nonvolitile memory invalid
installation aborted
Run system configuration

push F10 to run sytem configuration program 
push F1 to continue

When I push F10 it says: System partition utulities are not available on this system.
Hit any key to continue.

When I continue it says: Microsoft Smartdrive version 4.0
Cache size 2,097,152 bytes
cache size running windows 2,097,152 bytes

drive read cache write cache buffering
A: yes no no

B: yes no no

c: yes yes __

D: yes yes __

for help, type "smartdrv/?"

The memory- resident potion of smartdrive is loaded.

C:\>PATH C:\WINDOWS;
C:\>SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

Just before it goes to this last screen about smartdrive screen it flashes the windows 98 screen for abot 2 secs. then there are 2 beeps.

If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello angelface5...I'm not sure that I can help much here, but I'll post what I can.

A quick google search indicates that this error may be Compaq-specific - 172 - 1 Error - Recommended Action - None. Well that's a great help!

Smartdrive (smartdrv.exe) is an old Windows program that, without going into too much detail, speeds up disk access for programs like deltree.

I have no idea what's going on with your system, but hopefully this will be the start of a successful resolution of the problem. There are many great helpers here. 

Umm...maybe the cache message provides a clue:

http://wombat.doc.ic.ac.uk/foldoc/foldoc.cgi?SMARTdrv

You could try renaming autoexec.bat to autoexec.old to see if the message goes away - Win98 doesn't need autoexec.bat unless you have to load old programs/drivers. Post the contents of your current autoexec.bat to see if we can spot what's up.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok I made a small mistake before.It says nonvolatile memory invalid initialization aborted, not installation, sorry.

Also it is only detecting one HD and the floppy. The computer has a cd-rom, a second HD and a tape drive that is not even showing up. I suspect it has been formated or fdisked in the past and that is what is messing everything up.

Ok on the last thing you said, when I check the dir of autoexec.bat it just says , volume c has no label, serial number 2A3A-IdE9 , directory of c:, file not found, 2,083,651,584 bytes free. And then goes back to c:/.

That doesn't help at all does it? but when i checked the dir of c: it says autoexec.bat is there. Maybe I typed it wrong or something. I typed at the c:/ prompt dir autoexec.bat. Is that the right command?I never was too good at DOS.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Can you get into the bios? No reason other than a test....powerup tapping f10 I think. f1 or del


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I will see,. I don't think so. Just a sec.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I tryed all of the f1-f12 buttons and the del. It would just say keyboard error, and give a # for the error.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

did you see anywhere on the screen to press any button to enter setup? exactly what is the error?


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

angelface5...it appears to me that this is something you have either inherited or bought second-hand. If so, why not put a Win98 bootdisk in and format it (assuming you have a Win98 CD with ProductKey and ProductID handy).

Format solves a lot of problems, particularly if you have no data to lose...


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

> volume c has no label


That's normal...you can label it anything you like...


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well to answer Bandit's question. It says to press f10,but when I do it says: sytem partition utilities are not available. Atleast that is the button it says to push after it nonvolitile memory invalid, initialization aborted.

To answer HKEd's question, I have always been told to format as a last resort, but you are right In don't have any data on it. Yes it is a used computer I bought at an auction just to learn on.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Some compaqs have part of thier f10 access to the bios written on the drive,,I'm trying to determine if this is one of those compaqs and if it has already been fdisked and formatted. To see if thats what is causing the problem,,if the bios can't be accessed the partition will have to be rebuilt...its the only way I know how to check its just the second time for me


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok now we have a goal,,,and I'm totally lost as to how to get there. Any ideas HKEd


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Are you saying you want me to fdisk it?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I don't know how to explain what needs to be done, the part of the f10 access that is written on the hard drive has been removed,,we are going to have to put it back,,fdisk and format will not help,,
I have to go read,,I do have some leads though HKEd or someone else may come along that has done that before

But hang in there,,I believe it can be done


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Click the link at the bottom of this post and when you get to the site scroll to the bottom of the page and see if your PC is on the list.

click below
http://www.compaq.com/support/files/deskpro/us/download/9260.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
Dont fdisk it just yet.
I think you'll find it has one hard drive,
which is divided into two partitions.
And yes, Compaq are notorious for putting
some stuff on the hard drive that the user
may need to work the machine properly.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

No it has two hard drives. I have the case open.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Bandit 
Mine is a prosignia 500. It is a server, I just found out. Don't really know what that means. I don't see it on the list though.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This machine does have two hard drives.

http://www.csu.edu.au/whatsnew/public/current/msg.Tue.2123448.html

I think you will need the assistance of AcaCandy on this.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here it is,,, I agree John1
ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/supportinformation/techpubs/maintenance_guides/188389-001_rev1_us.pdf


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes that is it. Thanks I will read this.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Nice one bandit,
i had a little look thru that,
this doesnt seem to be your usual desktop.

My guess is that this will run a sizeable website.

But thats only a guess.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Pretty awesome! I'd say it do about what you wanted to do


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

Sorry I had to drop out for a while, bandit. The weather here is superb and the waves on the local beach are smooth four-footers, barelling in nicely.

Well...that's my excuse. 

angelface5...the system I'm using now is former Linux development server. As I picked it up for half nothing (and it's a 750MHz Athlon), it was a lot of fun to play with - fdisk, format, (I usually only do this on other peoples' machines - hehehe). It's a great way to learn, and you have nothing to lose. 

Apologies for the erratic input, but the time difference working out of Hong Kong makes it difficult to stay with a thread as much as I'd like.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, a whopping 16 megs of ram.........

1) You gotta get the Compaq crap put back on one of the hard drives in order to get into the F 10 setup....any Comaq disks or boot floppies laying around?

2) It appears someone has already fdisked and formatted, thus your problems of not being able to access F 10.

3) What I would do, is get one hard drive working first, before worrying about the second one.

4) I'm trying to get the .pdf file to load that was posted so I can take a look at it........will post back in awhile..

5) Don't worry about the smart drive, as was mentioned it is a leftover from 95 or prior.

6) What operating system are you thinking of installing? 98 isn't going to cut it with only 16 megs of ram.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

No I don't have any Compaq boot disks. I have a win95. 98 and a win ME boot disk. The computer won't boot off the 95 and 98 boot disk, but will boot with the ME boot disk.

I am wanting to put win 95 on it, but I can't get it to recognize the cd-rom.

It has all the slots of ram filled

One of the hard drives has a windows program atleast it says that in the directory. When I typed in setup just to see what it would do it went to setup win 3.1 and said it was already installed so I guess that is the windows origanally installed, but I don't think it was completely installed.

I want to format and reinstall but can't get it to recognie my cd-rom so I can install the cd of win 95.If I could get it to recognize the cd-rom I would just format and redo.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There is a diskette program at the site I posted yesterday,,it might help...

click below and look for the program at the top

http://www.compaq.com/support/files/server/us/download/8540.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This might help too,

http://webpages.charter.net/dperr/compaq.htm


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks guys. I am downloading that file now bandit and John1 I will look at you link as soon as it gets done.
Thanks again

I will post back as soon as I get the results.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you tried to boot with the drive that has, or appears to have some kind of windows on it?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes and it boots up as I explained in the first post. 

Also I tryed the two links that you guys sent, the one that Bandit429 sent it didnot work right. I put the disk in copied it to c: drive and then typed in sp16085.exe and it started to go ,but then just stopped at reading softpaq data. and never went further. 

I haven't downloaded the file from the link that john1 sent.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I could be wrong, but I think you need to execute the download onto the floppy first.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I downloaded the file from the link to a floppy then took the floppy and put it in the other computer and copied it to c: drive,because it could not open all the files on drive a: because there was not enough space.
Hope that you can understand all that.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angelface5,

The link i posted isnt anything to download,
its just a page that says a bit about the way
Compaq arrange some of their bios setups.

This is the top line:
'Compaq CMOS SETUP explained'
i thought it was worth a look.

Also maybe someone has relieved it of some of
its ram, i get the impression that it should
have more than that. You say the slots are full,
that seems odd, maybe it isnt seeing it all?

Best of luck with it,
John


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I am sorry I saw the download thindg and thought that is what you were refering to, but i didn't download anything. 

I took out all but two of the sticks dimms and it still did the same thing. I am going to take them all out and see what that will do. Is that a good idea?

I think the guy that had these computers just messed them up and that is why he let me have them so cheap. It may be beyond repair.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

> NOTE! If you try to load the diagnostics with a DOS partition defined it will say there is not enough room to load diagnostics because it needs the FIRST 4MB of the drive to load them. (Available space on the drive is unusable) If you loaded an OS and your applications and want to preserve them, you CANNOT load the Compaq diags to the hard drive.
> 
> Angelface you are trying to load the program onto an existing partition,,read the note above from the link John posted (ecspecially the part about the First 4 MB) the first 4 at the beginning of the drive have to be empty. This program is for a blank hard drive,,, the error means its not blank


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well then what shoulkd I do format the drive first then load it?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If there is an existing windows system on the drive your working with now you cannot proceed without fdisk and format,,not with that diskette,,I have to go for a good while,,I have work.
Whomever decides to guide you will have to decide what is next according to thier personal experience or preference as to which drive will be first, or what steps to take ,If No one has posted by the time I return,, I will ,but that might not be until tomorrow.

I would not format that drive until that person comes along you should decide if you want to keep anything on that drive


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Could there be a virus in this system causing these boot up problems? Since there are no diagnostic files and no BIOS to get into there probably is no antivirus enabled right?

The reason I am asking is because each of the boot floppies I have put in this computer have come up with a virus. The win ME one that I have had forever and the win 95 and the win 98 all have come up with viruses. When I couldn't get them to work I put them my computer I am on now and decided to see what was wrong and my antivirus caught each virus. They each had the same virus, so I am suspecting that it came from the same place.
I just threw them all away just in case.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Could be.
You forgot to say what virus.
i have to ask.
i cant stop myself.

What virus is it ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi, this is taken from,

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm#05










two short refers to 'Power on self test'
How much help that may be i dont know.
Also these vary from manufacturer to manufacturer,
so you can only take this as a guide.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

It says virus found NYB. I guess that is the name NYB.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Unfortunately, that is one that infects floppy and master boot records.........

http://www.computerhope.com/nyb.htm


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I havent heard of that one.

i think that AcaCandy is right,
about the ram being a bit low for 98,
but you would be ok with 95,
at least till you get it running ok.

Most viruses wouldn't stop you from
installing an os,

but if it is not possible to get one
to install on it yet,
you can download DOS and use it
as an operating system from the floppy.

At least till you get 95b installed.
I hope you mean W95b cos 'a' isnt
much good for most stuff.

I take it you intend to use this as a
normal desktop?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I just found the NYB virus n the website you sent me. It is a virus that infects the floppy boot sectors or master boot record.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just seen AcaCandys post.

It looks like you have one of the few
that will interfere with the install of
an operating system.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

On the bright side,

you are in the right place to get it sorted.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I may be able to clean it though. I will be back.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by angelface5:_
> *I will be back. *


Oops, where have I heard that before   Need some humor here


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

At the end of the floppy diskettes is a write protect switch,,after you write to it flip the switch as close to the end as possible,,put it back in a good computer and see if you can write to it,,If you cannot it is ready to install into the infected computer,,did you see the part about fdisk /mbr? you can do this with a windows 98 boot disk 

I see why it was for sale,,but no stress ,,have fun learning. Acacandy is having a blast


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I already did the fdisk/mbr.

Well I don't think it is too funny, but if it can't be fixed let me know. I will end this thread and trash the computer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

it can be fixed


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Why sure it can,,Now are you going to completely erase this drive
did you get any messages? I wonder if the f10 partition is still there did you try to enter the bios?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Do you mean recently? Because no I haven't recently tryed to enter BIOS. At first I tryed to and couldn't. I will wipe the disk if that is what it takes. I don't have any data I want to save. 

All I need to do now is try to get the diagnostic files back on the hard drive.And figure out why it says my cd-rom is not hooked up.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Then you will have to fdisk and format the hard drive,,I think I would start with the clean one. In case you need something we might be able to backup and go get it..

If you can't get into the bios with the one thats installed now than you should probably consider it clean also and start with it,,
Am I saying everything so you can understand?

Fdisk it first then do a format,,do you need instruction?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

have you dealt with the virus?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok I got the configuration utilities(BIOS) back on. Now all I need to do is see what is making the cd-rom not connect right.And why it still says nonvolitile memory invalid.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

> http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/788/AVVID/mcs_boot.html
> 
> 172 - Configuration Nonvolatile
> Memory Invalid
> ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angelface,

just seen your post.
you say you've got the configuration facilities back on.

just after the two beeps,
does a white block appear at screen top right?

When you press F10 after POST does the 'Diagnostic Utility'
appear ?

This should be working before you move on.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes it has the white block and yes it goes into BIOS when I press F10.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What about this,, is this the error?



> http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/78...D/mcs_boot.html
> 
> 172 - Configuration Nonvolatile
> Memory Invalid
> Nonvolatile configuration corrupt or jumper installed/ Run the System Configuration Utility and correct


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

That part is gone. Boots up correctly now except it does not list the cd-rom as a device. And still needs a win program. 
I think I know what is wrong with the cd-rom though. One of the prongs where the cable plugs into it is bent real bad.

Thanks.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Needlenose pliers work real good striaghtening pins,,just be sure you have done the best job you can before you plug it back in,,that is the problem with the cdrom.

do you have an os to install?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes I have win95. I will post back if I have anymore problems. 

Thanks everybody for all your help and patience.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Good deal,,we will be waiting for the outcome, good luck


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok when I boot it up now it says no system disk. I figure that means there is no OS on it. I booted it with a 95 boot disk and it will not load the cd-rom driver. Says device driver not found:mscd001 , no valid cdrom device driver selected.

I would guess that means that I have to get a driver for the cd-rom. How do I load the driver and make it work since there is no OS on this system yet? Note: This is SCSI system


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

hi,

you could try using a 98 bootdisk as a 95 boot disk.
it carries a prog to run the CD.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What step are you at have you fdisked? formatted? John1 is right use the 98 boot disk its much better.

try to be detailed so we know about where you are and what the next step is,,,we can give a lot better information that way


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have fdisked and formated and loaded the configuration utilities on drive c: Now when I boot up it boots normally except it says no system disk. I figured as I said above that means no operating system. 

It registers that the cd-rom is there, but won't load the driver for it from the win 95 boot disk. 

That's where I am so far. Can't load win 95 til I get this cd-rom driver.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

hi bandit,

the 98 bootdisk sets aside some of the ram,
and i dont recall how much.
i think this amount will cover it though.

john


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If you have access to a windows 98 computer make a 98 boot disk,,don't use 95 it not easy to use. It will work great for a windows 95 OS installation

If you can't get to a 98 computer than the second best is probably at www.bootdisk.com,,You can download one there,

Hello John excuse me for interupting


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bandit,

You are not interrupting.
How much ram does the 98 Bootdisk set aside?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

The 98 boot disk didn't work either. Still said the same thing.

Can I just get a driver for off the internet and load it or will that not work?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

HI,

that threw me for a minute,
i take it you have access to another PC.

could you have a look at your 98 bootdisk,
tell us roughly what you get from DIR

ok ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

aspi2dos.sys
aspi4dos.sys
aspi8dos.sys
aspi8u2.sys
autoexec.bat
btcdrom.sys
btdosm.sys
command.com
config.sys
drvspace.bin
ebd.cab
extract.exe
fdisk.exe
findramd.exe
flashpt.sys
himem.sys
oakcdrom.sys
ramdrive.sys
readme.txt
setramd.bat

That is the dir of the 98.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Just in case I'm not understanding correctly,,,,non system disk error at what part of the boot sequence? the very beginning?

If yes then your hard drive has not been detected,,,If no than the floppy is not being recognized as a boot disk,,

does it happen in the first few lines after you power on?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angel,

i take it you are happy with the plug and socket on the CD now,
there should also be a power supply plug, and an audio wire
with a small fitting on it.

Bandit,
Sound ok now.
Switched back on, its ok.
dont ask, i dont know.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Angel,
My first impression is that that seems about right.
I would suspect your CD unit,

Are you sure the plug fitting is ok?
not backwards?
that bad pin, its still ok?

I would have the CD sharing with a hard drive
on IDE1,

If it wont see it you could try unplugging the
other HD, and using IDE2 for the CD unit,
and IDE1 for the hard drive.

(just giving them an IDE each)

Dont alter the wiring on the floppy.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes bandit is right.

You're getting 'Non system disk' ?

thats refers to floppy,

Check the wires to and from the floppy unit.
Please describe.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

what does the little light do on the front of the floppy?
can you see the tracer?
is the tracer nearer to the power supply point,
or further away?
does the floppy make active noises?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi John, and Bandit
It has that message only when booting without the floppy.

Well, John when it boots up it tells each device that is connected and the cd-rom is now listed. Which it wasn't before. It list them like this:
SCSI device detected 6 CDR-254V and so on.
It lists both hard drives and cd-rom. This computer also has a tape drive, but I disconnected it.

This is the weird problem: when I connect the cd-rom while it is outside the computer it detects it, but when I install it inside the bay it doesn't show up in the list. Even when it is connected on the outside though it still won't load the driver.

All plugs and connectors are plugged in. I haven't got the audio cable plugged in yet though. And the prong that was all bent I straightened with a needle nose plyers as Bandit suggested.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go into the bios,,,then cmos,,,,do the lists for sectors,,heads,,etc have numbers in there?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

can you use it outside the bay?
that sounds like dodgy wires or fittings to me;
when they're pushed up a bit,
not making proper connections.

So you get 'Non system disk'
when there isnt a system disk in it?
that would be right.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

It still won't load the driver for it though even outside the bay. I think it is because it is a SCSI cd-rom and the boot disks don't have the right drivers for this sytem.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

youve lost me now.

If you want to go looking for drivers,
i think they might be different to work from DOS.

You could try 'CD GOD'


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have another cdrom from the other computer?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have other cd-roms but they won't work for this computer because the connections are different.

And what is cd god? 

I have a driver I got from driversguide.com, but can't figure out how to put it on.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

what is SCSI CD unit ?

CD God is a site that have every CD program,
or so they claim.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

can you slave your other cdrom to the hard drive? are there other IDE connections on the mother board? I have never just loaded a driver,,its always been on the floppy or I rearraged the connections,,never had to deal with scsi


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

cant find 'cd god'
still looking.

What is scsi cd unit ??


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

SCSI is Small Computer System Interface. It is a lot different than your typical pc. It all the devises except the floppy connected to one flat ribbon.Also uses an adapter board.Uses a controller card to control the devises to take some of the burden off the cpu. It is kind of hard to explain.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

At the bottom of this page are some drvers in a zip.

http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/websearch/f2dfdde0f16d507b862569ea006f1c79?OpenDocument

I think they might be drivers for SCSI CD roms.

But i dont know, cos i cant make it out.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

With SCSI CDRom drives, typically you'd need to install DOS and the ASPI drivers for the SCSI controller card to the hard drive first before you run setup. But try the generic .exe  here to create a boot disk for a SCSI drive and see if that gets you support.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I got it click the link below.

http://www.compaq.com/support/files/server/us/download/7599.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bryan,
Good job someone knows whats goin on ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

prosignia 500 is listed on that page.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Actually Bandits link is a better choice since it's for Compaq SCSI drives and should do the trick. Create the boot diskette from that .exe and you should be fine.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

What does this message mean?

Command interpretor not found.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Usually that means it can't find command.com..........are you booting with a boot disk? If so, check to be sure command.com is on it......if you are trying to boot to the hard drive, you need to have system files on it before it will boot to a c: prompt......you can try that from the boot disk, at the a: prompt, try typing 

sys c:
and press enter


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I got this DRDOS program from the SCSI support website. It boots fine with it, but now all I need is the name of the driver in which the cd-rom has to use.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, per chance do you have a windows boot disk as well? When you get that error message, try putting the disk in the floppy drive and type:

a: command.com
and press enter

Does that take you further?

Or am I misunderstanding, and you aren't getting that same error message anymore?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angel,

Is this what you have on your floppy?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angel,

Didnt you get it from that Compaq site?

I changed readme.1st to readme.txt
to read it.

It says that it has MSCDEX.EXE
which provides CD support under DOS,

its in the aspi bit.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angel,

I found you dont need to rename anything,
just double click on readme.com,
and it brings up a little dos program to
read the files.

Keyboard control.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi angel,

Should look like this,

i dont really follow the bit about compaq's CPQCDROM
maybe someone knows what it means.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

If I may add my humble 2 pennies here...

angelface5 can you go into the BIOS and see if you can make the first BOOT device the SCSI CD-ROM, then see if it will boot from the CD...


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok I have tryed all these links and disks and it still will not load the cd-rom driver. 

Bryan said something about you having to load DOS first maybe that's what I need to do.

The file attached is the drdos boot disk I was refering to.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What is the message? Is there an error?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

never mind about the attachment it didn't attach.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes, that sounds about right.
Put dos on the hard drive, not in a folder.
Then try it again.

There are sites where you can download dos,
seven is about the most common version,
maybe 6.22 might be better on an older set?

Im looking for a site now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

There may be other sites,

http://members.rogers.com/oldos/os.html

You may need three floppies for the download,
or use one to transfer it,
three times.


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

I downloaded that DOS6.2 and when I opened it there were no files in it. 

Ok I appreciate all of the help so far. 

Here is where I am so far. I have fdisked,formated, reloaded the BIOS, and now I am trying to get the OS on it,but when I boot up with every boot disk I have tryed it won't load the cd-rom driver. I hope that gets everyone up to date.

As I said I have tryed every link that you all have sent and they have not worked.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No files in it?

well there are plenty places to get Dos.

im gonna see if its empty for me.
be back soon.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

it started downloading a zip file for me.
It said it would take twenty minutes.
I cancelled.

Did you get the zip file ?


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes it was a zip file and when I tryed to extract it said no files to extract.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i just dont know!!

I'll see if i can find another site for downloading Dos.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you download the compac program to your desktop and then open it?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bandit,

it seems this might need dos on the drive first.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I have no idea where you at right now but earlier, did you follow these steps using the Compaq SCSI support files (SP10751.exe) you downloaded from the link Bandit gave you? That downloaded file contained all you need to get support but you need to read the Readme files and manually do the steps below to get support. You can do the follow steps and build a bootable floppy OR you can do the following steps to the hardrive once you've loaded DOS to the harddrive. Either way, you should get a bootable drive, whether it be a floppy or the hard drive and it should also provide you with CDRom support for the SCSI CDRom drive.

1. Copy FWS2CD.SYS, MSCDEX.EXE, and FWS2ASPI.SYS to the root directory.

2. Insert the following lines in the CONFIG.SYS file:

DEVICE=FWS2ASPI.SYS
DEVICE=FWS2CD.SYS /D:CDROM1

3. Insert the following line in the AUTOEXEC.BAT file:

MSCDEX.EXE /D:CDROM1


BTW, I'd suggest you get back to the point where the drive is formated and empty. Load DOS to the hardrive. Then follow the steps above. Then you should be able to boot to the hard drive and have CDRom support for the SCSI CDRom drive assuming it's functioning and connected correctly.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The boot disk has a sort of edited version of dos on it.
It has the main dos setup bits,
and a handfull of dos commands.

the full version is about three floppies,
but if you copy this abreviated version
on to the hard drive,
it may have the commands you need.

If you're not sure which bits to copy,
post a list
and someone will say which ones are dos,
and if there are any to leave out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I haven't been able to find a download of DOS
yet, which i think is strange.
but i'm still looking


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You should just be able to do this and the hard drive will be bootable and have SCSI CDRom support. If you have any problems during this process, just stop where you are and let us know.

First, on a functioning Windows PC, double left click on the SP10751.exe file you downloaded from the Compac SCSI support link Bandit provided. 

1) When the first screen appears, press the "PAGE DOWN" key and then type in AGREE. 

2) Now on the next screen, type in A for the drive letter. 

3) Insert a blank floppy diskette and press enter. 

4) Once it's done writing to the floppy, press the ESC key. 

Now you should have a floppy with a folder named ASPI on it and some other folders and files. Be sure you browse the floppy and make sure you see the ASPI folder on it. If not, stop and let us know.

Now boot to the Windows boot diskette. Not the Compaq Drivers diskette you just created, you want to boot to a normal Windows boot diskette. Then execute this format command.

format c: /s

Remove the Windows boot diskette and press alt/ctrl/del to reboot the PC. It should boot to a c:\> prompt

Now insert the Compaq SCSI floppy you created earlier and execute the following commands

copy a:\aspi\FWS2CD.SYS c:
copy a:\aspi\FWS2ASPI.SYS c:
copy a:\aspi\MSCDEX.exe c:

Now type in 

Edit c:\config.sys 

Add the following lines. When your done, press ALT and use the DOWN ARROW key to highlight SAVE. Now press the ENTER key.

DEVICE=FWS2ASPI.SYS 
DEVICE=FWS2CD.SYS /D:CDROM1 

Now type in 

Edit c:\autoexec.bat 

Add the following line. When your done, press ALT and use the DOWN ARROW key to highlight SAVE. Now press the ENTER key.

MSCDEX.EXE /D:CDROM1 /L:M

Now remove all floppies and press alt/ctrl/del to reboot the PC.

Once it's booted back to a c:\> prompt, insert the Windows CD and at a c:\> prompt type in the following and press enter.

m:\setup

Let us know what happens ......


----------



## angelface5 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok I thought I would come back and let you all know what happened. The problem just wasn't going away. I tryed everything that everyone told me. Some of them I tryed more than once. So I sold the computer to a guy that said he didn't care if the cd-rom didn't work. He was just going to use it for parts or put win 3.1 on it. 

Thank you everyone for all the help!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Works for me, personally I would have taken a big hammer to it   .......but at least you got some $ back! Thanks for letting us know.............


----------

